# Ecotourism anyone?



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

We have been Living south of Athens for over a year now, and love the country, love the people.

But having had a little time over the winter to finally explore we realised were not in the best possible location for what we do. 

Are there any Expats on here that might seek an Eco/Education tourst type attraction partnership to support there own interests?

In brief: Would Eagles soaring over the moutains landing in your hotel garden work for you? 

So were looking to move out of the city limits in search of potential paradise and fully explore what this awesome country has to offer. 

Any suggestions?

PMs welcome


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whilst pms are nice it mean we don't get to hear where the potential paradise is. please share your knowledge with us.

Maiden


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Whilst pms are nice it mean we don't get to hear where the potential paradise is. please share your knowledge with us.
> 
> Maiden


Of course.. 

The Pm's are for picture & video links of us, which i assume are not allowed here?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gerkin said:


> Of course..
> 
> The Pm's are for picture & video links of us, which i assume are not allowed here?




Picture etc are not a problem... the mod for this country may start a photo thread if you have any you wish to share.

Lucky you living in Greece.

Maiden


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lucky you living in Greece.
> Maiden


That we are!

Salam my friend!


----------

